# Math Facts songs?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you know of a good CD of catchy songs to teach kids math facts? I bought Skip Count Kid skip count CD, which my boys LOVE. But, one of my sons is having trouble remembering the addition facts. I thought a CD might help.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Im interested in finding out this info too. I have the Math U See skip count and my daughter is having a hard time understanding the words. She listens to the music and sings the words to the songs that she already knows.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

May find some worksheets here to help......the school uses this site....
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/math/


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Jakk said:


> I have the Math U See skip count and my daughter is having a hard time understanding the words. She listens to the music and sings the words to the songs that she already knows.


I'd heard that about the Math U See CD, and I'm glad we didn't purchase that one. Here's the link to the Skip Count Kid site http://www.skipcountkid.com/ You can listen to little samples of each of the songs before you buy. They have the Original version and Bible Heroes skip count CD. I let my boys listen to all of them, and then they decided on the Bible Heroes. The tunes and words are really catchy, not offensive, and the sound quality is GREAT! We're thrilled with it.

Granny, thank you for that link. I'll check into it. 

Jenny


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

We've tried a cd from audiomemory.com (Kathy Troxel) I bought addition and multiplication facts, but have only listened to the addition one rarely. (Note to self: spend more time with this) But as little as we've done it, my kids still sing the lower addition tunes...kind of catchy


----------



## Jendeere (Apr 19, 2010)

We have the multiplication unplugged cd. It is really catchy and gets stuck in your head  Sometimes I hear the kids singing the songs while doing homework if they are stuck on a particular problem. They also make addition unplugged, etc. We bought ours from amazon.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will check on them. 

Jenny


----------

